# Christmas Wish List Competition



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Just this minute recieved an E-mail from Games Workshop:



> Issue #2 The Games Workshop Newsletter November 18th 2008
> 
> In this Issue: Christmas Wish List Competition
> 
> ...


Create and send an online wish list!


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice thanks for posting that red corsairs. :victory:


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Aye, i got that to. Oh! But it only works if your in the Uk or Us! Damn it!
Not cheers
:cray:


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

god damn it only in UK and US.

just caus we live in australia doesnt mean we should be downsized 

grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Triangulum (Jul 15, 2008)

HA HA HA, heavily populated countries for the win


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

"Want to make sure you don't get socks this Christmas?"

then ask for money, durrrrr


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

i hate being in aus


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

money thats always good. because if they give you warhammer you dont want you cant change BUT if its MONEY$$$$$$$$$$$$ then no problem


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Heh thats pretty cool. 

I might just do that for a laugh.


----------



## Triangulum (Jul 15, 2008)

Is there something preventing me from say, spending all my time from now until christmas making lists?


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

Triangulum said:


> Is there something preventing me from say, spending all my time from now until christmas making lists?


yea probably sleep.


i want a wish list 

*sits in corner "this will solve it" :suicide:*


----------



## SpaNNerZ (Jun 17, 2008)

*throws tantrum about not receiving wishlist*

well this bites 
only one thing to do now..........:alcoholic:

peace out:victory:


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

:headbutt:
No no no, No!
:nono::nono::nono::nono:

You don't do that, you buy a plane ticket and go over there and demand why they didn't inclued Australia and other countries! Hey, that's not a bad idea!:so_happy: I'm gonna do that.....

*Gets on plane, buys peanuts, argues with staff about bringing a bolter in your onboard luggage. Walk up stairs to office and open-drop suitcase to reveal bolter..........you know what happends next. :threaten:*


----------



## SpaNNerZ (Jun 17, 2008)

"meh" I'll just tell Santa:santa: to read my christmas list:rtfm:
Yay presents:clapping:

peace out:victory:


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

How do I make a wishlist I could only seem to add to my cart


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

I like my idea better...............


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Why isnt Canada included in that? not like its far from the U.S.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Talos you need to go onto the actual item you want and on the side bar of the item there is add to wishlist button.

Aye I entered it, put 6 items down, half interested to see if I did win which item they would send, one of the two £50's or one of the lower items. Didn't list anything under £30 though, be a facepalm moment if I was to win and got sent a £7 blister.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Triangulum said:


> Is there something preventing me from say, spending all my time from now until christmas making lists?


Erm, maybe...you might want to find a full version of the rules and check up to see if it's limited to one entry per person. If so, it seems it'd be an inordinate amount of work for an outside chance of winning $100 of GW swag. Seems to me there are better things you could do with your time. 

As Jez said, might do this for shits. Who knows, might get lucky :biggrin: 

Nice find! :drinks: :drinks:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Meh, I filled it in on the off chance, can't be a snob when I am skint and there are so many shiny things to grab my attention


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the items on my wish list are not on the games workshop website,but maybe one day....


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

I was just now signing up to do this as well as get the newsletter but I have no idea what 'Address Nickname' means. Could anyone please explain. . .


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

It's just a tag name associated with that address so if you have more than 1 postal address, one might be 'home' the other could be 'Aunt Sally'.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Ahh great thanks for the help. . .


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

yeah, i spotted it, and was really trying to keep it a little secret. gw tried to keep it a bit secretive by hiding it in the Community and Events.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't think it was that secrative as they emailed it to everyone that had signed up to recieve emails from them. I like Druchii made my list and the cheapest thing was $35 I even went so far as to make thing high, medium or low priority to see if I won which one would they send.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

morfangdakka said:


> I don't think it was that secrative as they emailed it to everyone that had signed up to recieve emails from them. I like Druchii made my list and the cheapest thing was $35 I even went so far as to make thing high, medium or low priority to see if I won which one would they send.


Did something similar. However, I did put some lower priced items on there that I'd still buy anyway - thought that if they were being tight I'd be in with a shout :laugh:


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

"And to the winner of our contest...JERVIS! Let's all thank Jervis for being so kind as to only ask for a 'how to paint space marines' book. Everyone give him a hand!"


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

*winning*

you know what would be REALLY gay!??

if some 8 year old does it, and wins every single one of those draws, and gets the same item EVERY SINGLE TIME, i would laugh at him so much!

thanks

M


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

magician847 said:


> if some 8 year old does it, and wins every single one of those draws, and gets the same item EVERY SINGLE TIME, i would laugh at him so much!
> M



Well, if he had Killa Kans or something in his Wishlist, it wouldn't be so bad. Quite frankly, if GW wants to give me 8 free minis of ANYTHING, I'll take it. If I really don't want it, there's always ebay...


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

morfangdakka said:


> I don't think it was that secrative as they emailed it to everyone that had signed up to recieve emails from them. I like Druchii made my list and the cheapest thing was $35 I even went so far as to make thing high, medium or low priority to see if I won which one would they send.


yeah, but they posted the comp. about a week before they emailed the newsletters, so i got a bit of a head start. they did mention the earlier the better!:biggrin:


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

magician847 said:


> you know what would be REALLY gay!??
> 
> if some 8 year old does it, and wins every single one of those draws, and gets the same item EVERY SINGLE TIME, i would laugh at him so much!
> 
> ...


i do believe that gw focuses on freebie-ing the kids, so they can start a base on they're hobby. Cuz remember that huge Battleforce contest they had a few years back when the winner got every type of Battleforce, Battalion, and LoTR battle host made? Yeah, this eight year old in our gw shop won that! And in games day, they had this waagh-off where the winner would get an emperor's fist tank company. they did this four times and every time a eight-ten year old got it. sigh...i wish i was eight. Oh well, next year, I'll just go all out, carrying an ork banner and run waaghing through the crowd. That should win it. :biggrin:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

gwmaniac said:


> Oh well, next year, I'll just go all out, carrying an ork banner and run waaghing through the crowd. That should win it. :biggrin:


Nope I already have my six year old son in training to yell Waagh at the top of his lungs. I'm also going to put him in a night goblins out fit carrying a squig. You just won't be able to beat the cuteness factor plus he can yell really loud. I also have my daughter in training but she is to girly so I have to figure a warhammer outfit for her. THen I can get everything they win. BAWH HA HA my evil plan is coming along nicely.

Morfangdakka:alcoholic:


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

*Is anyone else having trouble with GW site?*

I have tried several times to enter the GW Christmas Wish List contest with no avail. Everytime I try to sign onto the site it tells me that my password is incorrect. I have had it reset several times only to have the new password fail....ARRRRRRGGGHHHH!!!!! This is so frustrating. :headbutt: Someone please help I am about to call the 800 number with a turse comment or two. I envy those who have been able to enter the contest.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

morfangdakka said:


> I also have my daughter in training but she is to girly so I have to figure a warhammer outfit for her.
> 
> BAWH HA HA my evil plan is coming along nicely.
> 
> Morfangdakka:alcoholic:



Why don't you get her to go as a sob? Or a female wood elf? A wardancer, does she like dancing?

Are you a evil genius? I thought that was my job......Oh no! I've been fired!:cray::cray::cray::headbutt::angry::ireful2:

Cheers!
:drinks:


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

officer kerky said:


> money thats always good. because if they give you warhammer you dont want you cant change BUT if its MONEY$$$$$$$$$$$$ then no problem


why can't you change it? In my gamesworkshop you can exchange anything you want thats in a sellable condition.

if you as for money you get less.
lets give him £10.....or tactical squad if they pop into the store or look on your wishlist.
lets give him £20......or a drednought 

believe me presents is the way to go


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

TattooedGreenMan said:


> I have tried several times to enter the GW Christmas Wish List contest with no avail. Everytime I try to sign onto the site it tells me that my password is incorrect. I have had it reset several times only to have the new password fail....ARRRRRRGGGHHHH!!!!! This is so frustrating. :headbutt: Someone please help I am about to call the 800 number with a turse comment or two. I envy those who have been able to enter the contest.


i know they did some random testing on the site this week o peoples accounts, and some of them had trouble. Just call the number, and hold back the comments as its not the guy on the phones fault, all he can do is help u as best he can.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

morfangdakka said:


> Nope I already have my six year old son in training to yell Waagh at the top of his lungs. I'm also going to put him in a night goblins out fit carrying a squig. You just won't be able to beat the cuteness factor plus he can yell really loud. I also have my daughter in training but she is to girly so I have to figure a warhammer outfit for her. THen I can get everything they win. BAWH HA HA my evil plan is coming along nicely.
> 
> Morfangdakka:alcoholic:


No way! That's sweet! Did you see that kid this year's L.A. Games Day w/ the night goblin costume? Or was that your kid?:biggrin:


----------

